# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Manual del cultivo del olivo

## Bruno Cillóniz

Esta publicación desarrolla en once capítulos, lo relacionado con los requerimientos de clima y suelo; floración, cuaja y fructificación; variedades y portainjertos; propagación; plantación; riego; poda; fertilización; plagas; enfermedades y cosecha. Dicha información está basada en resultados de experiencias nacionales e internacionales, que ayudarán al olivicultor a manejar sus huertos antiguos y nuevos hacia una mayor productividad y calidad del producto cosechado.  *Autores:*
Francisco Tapia C 
 Mario Astorga P.   *Editora:* INIA Chile   *Año:* 2,003   http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...tivo-del-olivoTemas similares: Manual de Cultivo: Cebolla Manual de Cultivo de Pimientos y Ajíes Manual de Cultivo de Aguaymanto Manual de Cultivo: TOMATE Manual de Cultivo del Cacao

----------


## JJVargas29

éste es el link, al parecer ha caido el anterior, saludos  http://www2.inia.cl/medios/bibliotec...es/NR30539.pdf

----------

Nuevaolivo

----------

